# Der "Welchen Handytyp findest du am besten?" Thread



## Flenor Eldar (17. Juni 2009)

sers, 

da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, wollt ich mal fragen welchen Handytyp ihr am besten findet...

Klapphandys

Schiebehandys
o.
Normale Handys


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*[x] Keines davon*

Wer einmal einen PPC hatte, will kein normales Handy mehr 

BTW: Wo ist der Sinn dieser Umfrage?
Och verdammt... jetzt hab' ich doch tatsächlich gepostet...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Juni 2009)

Ist doch mal interessant, wieviele Welchen Handytyp nehmen würden...


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. Juni 2009)

Klapphandys sind was für Frauen und Bartype Handys was für Leute mit großen Hosentaschen.
Ich setze auf mein geliebtes Samsung S8300 welches Touchscreen Handy mit Schiebetastatur ist.
Finde ich am praktischsten!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Juni 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Klapphandys sind was für Frauen und Bartype Handys was für Leute mit großen Hosentaschen.



Also auf solche krieteren würd ich ned achten, jedes Handy ist für jeden... Ok en Rosanes würd ich au ned nehmen, aber mir gefallen i-wie klapphandys am meisten. Schön großer display, aufklappen gleich ans Ohr halten...usw.


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

[x] normale Handys

Der Rest kann klappern, was mir total auf den Nerv geht. z.B. bei dem Nokia 6280.

Gruß


----------



## Shady (17. Juni 2009)

Hab alle angekreuzt.
Mein aktuelles ist ein "normales" Handy. Mein nächstes ist ein Schiebe-Handy, und vor dem wollte ich eigentlich ein Klapphandy nehmen.

Der Typ ist mir so ziemlich egal. Wichtiger ist mir dann doch die Ausstattung, wobei das meist alles eh nur Gediller ist...


----------



## uuodan (17. Juni 2009)

Mein MDA 4 Vario ist nichts von alledem. Ich stehe auf PDAs und deren Funktionsvielfalt. Vor allem in Sachen Organizing. 

PS.: Schieben kann ich meine QWERTZ-Tastatur, daher habe ich "Schieben" trotzdem gewählt. ^^


----------



## HeNrY (17. Juni 2009)

Nokia E61 welches ein Candybar-Handy ist.
Also nicht schieben oder klappen.
Nachfolger wird das E71, wenn ich es mir leisten kann.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, dass das äußere eines Telefons nicht wichtig ist. Ich möchte damit nur Telefonieren können. Am besten ist es, wenn es sehr stabil und sehr dünn ist. Ich trenne immer zwischen Computer, Kamera und Telefon. Allerdings finde ich, dass man auch zwischen PPCs und Handys trennen sollte. Mit PPCs ist man, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß immer vorsichtiger als mit Handys. Die Gefahr, dass man mal so eben ein 400€-Gerät zerstört ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2009)

[X] _Normale Handys_ 

Sony Ericsson W810i ftw ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. Juni 2009)

[X]Normale Handys
Das W810i hätte ich auch gerne der Optik wegen. 
Mein SE K750i@W800i kann ja eigentlich das gleiche.

MfG


----------



## drWatson (17. Juni 2009)

[x]Slider
eindeutige, da hat man nen schön großen Bildschirm und trotzdem keinen so riesigen klopper!^^
-->und das geilste überhaupt is ja wohl ma das N95


----------



## SnowmanSW (17. Juni 2009)

[x] normale Handys

Dazu zählen doch Touchscreen. Barren sind ja alle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde mein Mototola Rarz V3i ganz gut und brauche nicht "mehr" Handy.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2009)

Hab ein Nokia 5800 XPress Music, also typisches Barrendesign - aber halt Touchscreen.

Als Notlösung liegt noch ein billiges Samsung Klapphandy daheim.


----------



## Enconter91 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde slider Handys momentan ganz gut,weil ich nich immer daran denken muss 
die tastensperre ein zuschalten.


----------



## cami (17. Juni 2009)

(x) normale Handys, wenn das Iphone auch dazu zählt. 

Finde das Natel absolut geil und würde es nicht mehr hergeben wollen.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bevorzuge Slider, auch wenn ich momentan keins habe.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2009)

Barren mit Touchscreen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juni 2009)

Gut... handys mit Touchscreen zählt eign ned zu den Normalen, unter normal mein ich Handys mit "Tasatur" aber welche die man  ned aufschiebt/aufklappt....

Tochpad Handys wäre wieder ein extra punkt, den ja ein Mod noch nachträglich hinzufügen könnte...


----------



## Riezonator (18. Juni 2009)

Touchscreen....5800XM hab ich


----------



## Kurtch (19. Juni 2009)

hab mal unter schiebehandy gevoted

Weiß nicht wohin mit meinem.

hab dieses Da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Juni 2009)

ich setz auf mein zukünftiges touchscreen handy nokia 5800 XM


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

ich trenne auch gern zwischen pc und handy...
von dem her, ein kleines nicht ausbeulendes hosentaschenhandy ohne viele funktionen.
wecker is  noch ganz brauchbar, sms und telefonie
wobei ich nichts gegen umts hätte als modem


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2009)

Hab mal bei den Schiebehandys (Slider) geklickt, weil ich Touchscreenhandys mit Tastatur bevorzuge.


----------



## Sight (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm also mir gefallen normale Handys, sowie meins K750i(modded) @W800i
Ich brauch immer son Handy was man richtig anpacken kann, nicht diese ultra flachen oder shiebe dinger, die klappern nach ner Zeit und klapphandys ist gar net mein Fall, ich finde die alle 'hässlich' ^^


----------



## Neoar (21. Juni 2009)

[x] normale Handys

ganz klar klapphandy knacksen oft oder haben erhöhten verschleiss!


----------



## Happy Chicken (21. Juni 2009)

Normale Handys.
Würd sagen dass die BlackBerrys die besten sind:
Alle Funktionen die man benötigt und fast unzerstörbar


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

[x] gar nix 

Iphone 3Gs ftw


----------



## boehmer_dce (21. Juni 2009)

Normale und Schiebe Handys.

Klapp-Handys find ich einfach umständlich zu bedienen


----------



## KempA (21. Juni 2009)

ganz klar, die normalen handys!!

ich hasse diese schieb- und klappteile

zur zeit hab ich einen ppc und wünsch mir nichts anderes mehr als wieder ien normales handy


----------



## push@max (21. Juni 2009)

[x] Schiebehandys


----------



## Knutowskie (20. August 2009)

[x] normale Handys

klapper und schieber haben bisher nie lange gehalten....

mein k750i is btw das beste was ich mir damals gekauft habe. ich hab daran bishher alles selber instandgesetzt... is ja alles easy zu basteln. teile gibbet auch bei ebay..

komlpettes cover gewechselt, bluetoothantenne eingebaut und jetzt kommt bald das flexkabel für die kamera, dann geht di auch wieder. es is halt schwer, mein handy zu sein. *g* immer in benutzung. mein k750i hat schon 1200 telefonstunden runter... und es werden dank base immer mehr...

lg


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2009)

[X] Klapphandy

seit meinem RAZR voll zufrieden damit, hält bombenfest und lässt sich ohne Probs mit einer Hand öffnen. Mein nächstes wäre aber wohl eher ein Schieber.


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

normales mit touchpad (iphone)


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2009)

Hab ein Normales, werd aber zu Weihnachten warhscheinlich  auf ein Slider-Handy zumsteigen.


----------



## Ratty0815 (20. August 2009)

[x] Gar kein Model da ich seit nun gut mehr als 2 Jahren auf PPC setzt (Asus P535)
zuvor war es ein Slider (Erst das Samsung D500 & danach der Nachfolger D600)

So Long...


----------



## AMD_Killer (20. August 2009)

[x]Schiebehandy
Seid ich das W995 hab find ich diese Lösung gut. 
Keine Probleme wie wackeln oder so.


----------



## Tom3004 (20. August 2009)

Touchhandys


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. August 2009)

Ich bevorzuge Handys ohne bewegliche Teile, außer der Kameraabdeckung evtl.

[X] Normale Handys


----------



## kalgani (21. August 2009)

normale dünne handies.

habselber nen olles Samsung Z-370


----------

